# My tiel is laying small eggs



## Karimon96 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello friends, I come here very concerned. My mom recently starting breeding her tiels, in the past, the female layed eggs normally, although unfortunally all the fertile eggs cracked and air leaked into the egg (she only layed eggs when mating with her bondmate). Now, we wanted to try again and when we looked inside the nest to see the eggs we notice they were too small, really small. She layed two eggs, the second one even smaller than the first one (both eggs were unfertile). We make sure she has calcium and sunlight availabe for her, plus a rich diet. We're not sure why this is happening and if she will keep laying eggs this small. We also don't know what's the best course of action in this situation. Have in mind that we don't have an avian vet where we live and vets don't really dare to treats birds. 

All I care about is the well being of our tiels. If someone could help us, I will be beyond greatfull.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If the eggs are really tiny (less than half the normal size), it's likely that they don't have a yolk inside. You can try candling the eggs to see if they have the yellow glow that would indicate a yolk. It's common for this to happen with young hens who are just starting to lay eggs, and older hens whose egg-laying career is winding down.

Some links on yolkless eggs: 
https://www.fresheggsdaily.com/2017/04/what-is-fairy-egg-and-why-do-chickens.html

https://www.mypetchicken.com/backya...a-teeny-tiny-egg-and-when-I-cracked-H116.aspx


----------



## Karimon96 (Nov 4, 2017)

tielfan said:


> If the eggs are really tiny (less than half the normal size), it's likely that they don't have a yolk inside. You can try candling the eggs to see if they have the yellow glow that would indicate a yolk. It's common for this to happen with young hens who are just starting to lay eggs, and older hens whose egg-laying career is winding down.
> 
> Some links on yolkless eggs:
> https://www.fresheggsdaily.com/2017/04/what-is-fairy-egg-and-why-do-chickens.html
> ...


Hello! Thank you for your answer, yes, we did that and the eggs had no yolk. The hen is not young, she's quite old, around 7 years old, the cock, on the other hand is only 2 years old. So, this could be because her age? I didn't know that, again, thanks you for taking your time. I'll check the links you provided. 

Have a nice day


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

7 years is not that old for a tiel hen, they can often breed until they're about 12. But it's always possible that your girl went into "henopause" early. The egg yolk is produced when the hen ovulates, and she may have stopped ovulating. It wouldn't be a bad idea to get her checked out by a vet just to make sure she's OK.


----------

